# Australian Energy Stocks in the US and Canada



## tradernor (8 June 2014)

One of the Australian stock that drill in the US and is grossly undervalued currently at $0.35 (LNREF) is Lonestar Resources (LNR) according to a very bullish article from SeekingAlpha. It was released today and explains with facts why LNR is a multi-bagger from the current levels. The link is here:


http://seekingalpha.com/article/225...-getting-ready-to-rock-in-the-lone-star-state


----------

